# About Xingyiquan - My thoughts - Blog Post



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2017)

About Xingyiquan -


----------



## Dong xiao hu (Feb 7, 2017)

I found this very interesting. It has been many years since I learned Xing Yi, but I seem to recall my sifu being a stickler for functionality. He experimented with boxing footwork and the monkey footwork of our mantis system. I haven't practiced Xing Yi a lot over the years but when I do I usually stick with the patterns without the modifications made by my sifu. I suppose if I were teaching it I would use and teach those modifications.

Sent from my Z797C using Tapatalk


----------

